# "Over There" TV Series (Merged Topic)



## scottyeH?

I was just wondering if anyone has seen the TV show "Over There" which debut on July 27th. And if it's going to be on any Canadian stations or cable.

http://www.cnn.com/2005/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/27/apontv.overthere.ap/
http://www.tv.com/over-there/show/16443/summary.html


----------



## Fruss

I looked around and couldn't find it on Canadian TV (even with digital channels with Shaw).

For now, the only way to get it is to download it from the web...  Hopefully they get it on Fox or another channel soon.

Frank


----------



## Solaris

The History channel is going to broadcast it during the start of September I think. I've seen commercials for it on that channel and I'm looking forward to it. They also said that it would be available on DVD shortly after it began showing on TV.


----------



## CdnPhoenix

I'm just going to tell you, don't get too excited by this. I've heard some flak towards it from the men in uniform down south. But I don't want to spoil anything for you, so you can watch it for yourself and maybe notice something thats not right  .


----------



## pappy

I saw the first one, interesting, but remember hollywood... typical streotypically hollywood soliders

Although the tango that got popped by the 40mm in the torso and the lower half took a step more before failling got me to laugh... nice special effects on that one.  
GF wasn't humored...   I think she left a bruse....


----------



## dearryan

Just watched it on the history channel. Great camera shots...really bad acting. I will watch the next episode...but it better get less hollywood. 

Ryan


----------



## Old Ranger

dearryan said:
			
		

> Just watched it on the history channel. Great camera shots...really bad acting. I will watch the next episode...but it better get less hollywood.
> 
> Ryan



Ditto.

However; if I may quote Sgt. Scream.."We're not hear to take your oil; we're hear to kick your a**!"
(followed by 20 rnd burst)


----------



## infamous_p

I watched it on the History Channel earlier tonight, it wasn't as good as I had thought it would be. I have to agree with the last few posts - it was quite hollywood and the acting could use a little work. Interesting nonetheless, decently entertaining, but could be improved.


----------



## DEVES

Well Over there wasn't too bad. I thought it was going to be a little better. I'll still watch the next couple as long as they get a bit better. And maybe if it went somewhere. 

That guy "angel" wow what a voice! LOL 

I don't see why they pulled off the road. Could have just stayed on the road . "DUH" Not like anyone was coming.

OH well its just a show right. They pissin chick was funny. To bad she didn't find a mine! Freaking annoying, I like that when she steps on the dead guys hand. WTF.

Take care.


----------



## JasonH

I've seen all the episodes up to 6.  First one sucks and gets better from there.  Best one hasto be the episode with the Special Forces intel officer.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

I saw that episode too, I have to say the line "I live for this shit" was a bit tacky though for a spec ops guy


----------



## Jonny Boy

i saw it last night. to tell you the truth i thought it was going to be a documentary on the soldiers over in Iraq. i didn't think it was that bad though. not as good as the upcoming show on the history channel Band of Brothers. i love that show.


----------



## paracowboy

I hang out on a number of other military-related sites. The Americans on those sites who have been (or are now) "Over There", to a man, have lambasted the show, it's producers, writers, actors, and the parents of same.


----------



## SemperFidelis

The show in itself doesn't have a smooth flow, lacks a sort of realism that was seen in Band of Brothers...something very made-in-your-own-back-yard about it.   Dialogue seems almost forced and not so well timed... No matter what...there's going to be people who love it, people who hate it, people who'll be severely against it, people who will try to profit from making a show about a war, while the war itself is still being fought.   Personally, I think theres should be a pre-warning to the parental guidance warning that reads something like "This show is for entertainment purposes only.   It is not based on the views or opinions of service members and reflects no facts or actual events that have taken place."   
I guess I'm just a fan of shows based on fact...like Band of Brothers.   I might be bias, but I don't think anything will surpass Band of Brothers (not yet anyways...unless Tom Hanks and Steven Spielberg team up once again)


----------



## TheShepherd

I can't say that I've seen either Over There or Band of Brothers, although the latter looks really good. Just wondering. Has anyone ever seen Tour of Duty? Not a bad show, IMO.


----------



## paracowboy

I loved Tour of Duty. 
Until I enlisted.


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER

Everybody seems to be talking about tour of duty recently......Dylan_infantry..... american_infanteer....... frankie_futureinfanteer
lol


----------



## Old Ranger

I've seen probably all Tour of Duty, way better than Over There.
T of D may not have had the budjet/Special effects as Over in Hollywood,
But story plots and character building were great for it's time.

Both still have absolutely no comparison to Band of Brothers.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

> I don't see why they pulled off the road. Could have just stayed on the road . "DUH" Not like anyone was coming.



Because they saw a kid drop something by the side of the road which they thought was an IED.


----------



## Benoit

AIRING TUESDAYS AT 9PM/ ET/PT BEGINNING SEPTEMBER 6

Over There
Created by Steven Bochco, Over There follows an Army unit sent to Iraq on their first tour of duty, while exploring the effects of war on the soldiers' families at home. Boasting an ensemble cast, Over Therestars Nicki Lynn Aycox, Lombardo Boyar, Lizette Carion and Sticky Fingaz. 

If you missed the first episode of Over There, you can catch it again on Friday at 10 pm ET/PT.


----------



## paracowboy

I have to wash my hair, or something.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Bah, I'm a sucker for anything Military. Hell I even have the military channel, even though it has the same damn shows on for the past year solid. I watched and enjoyed, I'll continue to watch it, can't be any worse than the other shite on TV.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

HA,
I love the military channel, and I have the same darn complaint too.  Too many reruns.
Have you seen the program where they follow the U.S. marine recruits through training.

Man, if thats what I'm in for.... brrrrrr.


----------



## Armymedic

Seen the second episode of the show.

Talk about a Rules of Engagement nightmare...

I thought the show was pretty good, and not over the top at all.


----------



## GNR

I wouldn't call it amazing, but I wouldn't turn the channel when it comes on either.
It's entertaining, a bit over the top sometimes and it tends to paint the US Army in a poor light.

If it was put up against Truth, Duty, Valour it wouldn't been seen on my TV.


----------



## Armymedic

GNR said:
			
		

> If it was put up against Truth, Duty, Valour it wouldn't been seen on my TV.



As a TDV BTDT, I can safely tell you that there is no comparison. TDV is a documentry, Over There is a TV Drama, fiction based on actual events and experiences. 

More a "Saving Pte Ryan" than lets say something like "Hamburger Hill".


----------



## Fry

I hope the 2nd episode is comming on this friday, cause I missed it last night. Ugh, I dunno how that slipped my mind.


----------



## mover1

I liked the show better back when it was called "Tour of Duty"
I liked "Tour of Duty" better when it was called "Combat"
I like Combat better when is starred Roy Rogers and his horse Trigger. They sang and had gunfights. Whoowee now that was drama.


----------



## Gunnar

I'm hoping it's more along the lines of "Warriors" than "Tour of Duty".

Caught last few minutes last night.  Looks like a shaky first episode, with room for characters and such to "gel" as time goes on.


----------



## Old Ranger

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Seen the second episode of the show.
> 
> Talk about a Rules of Engagement nightmare...
> 
> I thought the show was pretty good, and not over the top at all.



So, would certain clips make up part of a good training video?
i.e. "Booby traps, possible enemy tactics, etc."

Or would that be another thread of "Which scenes from TV and Movies are good teaching aids?"


----------



## SierraAir

If you can't wait for all the episodes to be shown on the History Channel, they have all the ones shown on FX hosted on Mininova.


http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=over+there


----------



## Prophet

SierraAir said:
			
		

> If you can't wait for all the episodes to be shown on the History Channel, they have all the ones shown on FX hosted on Mininova.
> 
> 
> http://www.mininova.org/search/?search=over+there


how do you play theses files? do you need a special program?


----------



## Island Ryhno

You need bittorrent!


----------



## Prophet

how good is bittorrent? does it have alot of viruses?


----------



## D-n-A

Prophet said:
			
		

> how good is bittorrent? does it have alot of viruses?



Its not a program like kazaa. You need it to download a torrent file thats hosted on a website.


----------



## Island Ryhno

No man, bittorrent is like a file sharing program. You need it to download torrents which are just a file type, sort of. http://www.bittorrent.com/ You can download it there. http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html and that link will give you answers to all your questions. Good luck!


----------



## Prophet

thanks guys!


----------



## Wolfe

I've seen over there, its quit Hollywood but its entertaining, i prefer Band of bothers i want to buy the set of all the episodes its expensive but i think its Worth it.

Wolf


----------



## DannyBoy

Ive seen Tour of Duty, its a pretty good show, Band Of Brothers was by far one of the best series I have ever seen, and as for Over There i have only seen 1 episode so we'll have to see how it goes, but from what I have seen it looks to be at least half decent.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

> I've seen over there, its quit Hollywood but its entertaining, i prefer Band of bothers i want to buy the set of all the episodes its expensive but i think its Worth it.



Actually, I'd rather watch Over There over Band of Brothers. BoB was quite good, but theres lots more action, and a more effective mood is being set in Over There.


----------



## Glorified Ape

I think Semper's characterization of Over There was bang on - stressed dialogue, contrived, but somewhat entertaining nonetheless. 

I grew up on Tour of Duty... it was one of the things that fostered an already high degree of interest in the military. I still watch the show whenever it's on. I liked Combat too, when they still showed it at 3 AM on the History channel. Band of Brothers was spectacular, though I doubt there'll be another of such quality for some time. 

I've never seen TDV though I've wanted to for some time. I can't afford satellite and haven't been able to find anywhere to download the episodes from. Hint. 

There was a show called "Combat Missions" a while back that was like Survivor but with special forces/swat team guys and the challenges were different missions w/ pyro and MILES gear. They had FIBUA missions, anti-armour missions, recce missions (which invariably turned into fighting missions when a convenient "target of opportunity" arrived), POW rescues, etc. Pretty entertaining, though the enemy force acted more like something from a Rambo movie (IE jumping out of a perfectly good foxhole to run upright over to a small desert bush for cover or using an 
AK-47 instead of the MG when you're sitting right there in the turret with the bloody thing staring you in the face) than the ex-military personnel they were claimed to be.


----------



## Old Ranger

"Tour of Duty" is back on the History channel 17:00hrs.


----------



## Fry

I'm hoping to see 'Over There' tonight (re-run) on History.


----------



## Ranger

I prefer Operation Homecoming...the last one I saw, a guys brother (both Military) gave him his purple heart...it was so nice.
Plus, it's real

Slim2


----------



## Armymedic

Slim2 said:
			
		

> I prefer Operation Homecoming...the last one I saw, a guys brother (both Military) gave him his purple heart...it was so nice.
> Plus, it's real


My wife watched it while I was deployed. She now thinks Canadian military wives have NOTHING to complain about. 

I saw a couple episodes with her while home on leave, I have to agree.


----------



## KaptKain

Forgotten_Hero said:
			
		

> Actually, I'd rather watch Over There over Band of Brothers. BoB was quite good, but theres lots more action, and a more effective mood is being set in Over There.



LOL, how can you even compare Over There to Band of Brothers??

By the way, I saw the preview of next episode of Over There, "Bull" from Band of Brothers is going to be in it interrogating their new prisioner.


----------



## bravo2

it's not gas bad as I tough..... it's Hollywood .....It can't compare to Band of brother but it's entraining. I like the fact that it cover modern guerrilla warfare.


----------



## Ranger

Armymedic said:
			
		

> My wife watched it while I was deployed. She now thinks Canadian military wives have NOTHING to complain about.
> 
> I saw a couple episodes with her while home on leave, I have to agree.



Exactly

Slim2


----------



## Pea

Slim2 said:
			
		

> I prefer Operation Homecoming...the last one I saw, a guys brother (both Military) gave him his purple heart...it was so nice.
> Plus, it's real



I really like this show as well. I found it pretty emotional to watch though. But, I guess seeing how things really are can only put the situation more into perspective for me.


----------



## Ranger

Card_11 said:
			
		

> I really like this show as well. I found it pretty emotional to watch though. But, I guess seeing how things really are can only put the situation more into perspective for me.



Yeah, I found it super-emotional...I always get teary-eyed when watching thses types of shows...

Slim2


----------



## bravo2

After watching a few episodes I can say I enjoy it !!


----------



## Old Ranger

Saw the Third one.  Seems like a bit better than the first 2.  Love the PsyOps >

Side note. 
Did anyone see the Extreme Home Makeover that aired tonight?
There was a Medic who lost a leg from an IED, and continues to work in the US Army teaching other Medics.   He actually helped develop a Simulated combat Room for Medics to practice under adverse conditions.   His wife got a Scholarship to finish her Masters, so she can properly council others Soldiers families to cope with tragedies.

One of the touching parts was the American Flag that was raised on his new front lawn was actually one that was flown on July 4th at one of there Bases in Bagdad.
My wife had tears going threw most of the 2 hour episode.


----------



## Ranger

I love that show as well, Extreme Makeover Home Edition. 
It's a truly amazing and touching...

Slim2


----------



## bravo2

well my wife like that show !!! We should have some touching story from N-O soon ...


----------



## nsmedicman

Has anyone out there been watching "Over There"? It has been on History Network here in Canada. It follows a squad of US soldiers (US Army 3rd Infantry Division), during their deployment to Iraq. How realistic is this show?


----------



## Tpr.Orange

I love the show its seems to be fairly realistic. But again its going to be propeganda style videography.


----------



## kimmie

Dh loves this show and now has me addicted to it.   I'm not sure how "realistic" it is but some US soldiers who have been to Iraq seem to like it. 

A quote from a US Marine in another forum:


> That show is out standing I went to Afghanistan a month after september 11 and I have been to Iraq twice and I am glad that someone is actually telling our story how it is I'm a Marine not in the Army but it shows what its really like and shows the pain and struggles we go through not only out there but with our familys back home. It shows what we really go through and that were not just sadist killers I wish I could meet the guy that makes this show to shak his hand and thank him.



Who knows though, people will put a spin on anything for ratings.  :


----------



## mdh

I'm trying to give the show a chance but last week they had a segment where someone blows himself up with a toilet seat shaped out of C4 - it was dangerously close to being an SNL skit - porta-potti jihadi.  

cheers, mdh


----------



## Prophet

i like overthere but i like some episodes more then others. i liked the last one it was good number 12 i think


----------



## D-n-A

kimmie said:
			
		

> Dh loves this show and now has me addicted to it.    I'm not sure how "realistic" it is but some US soldiers who have been to Iraq seem to like it.
> 
> A quote from a US Marine in another forum:
> Who knows though, people will put a spin on anything for ratings.   :




Awhile ago there was a few articles about how much soldiers in Iraq disliked the show and how unrealistic it was.


The show isn't bad, but it's no "Band of Brothers". They do a lot of stupid stuff in the show,  for example in the first episode near the end when their riding in the convoy, something happens so all the trucks get off the road an go onto the dirt that has marked land mines..... You never go off the road onto dirt, especially if you know theres landmines in that area.


----------



## Weiner

Pretty good show, but I think they use a few too many catch phrases (from at least the few episodes I've seen) for example "It's Killing Time!".  

And I was deeply saddened when Zack Morris had his head severed.


----------



## Baloo

In my opinion, it didn't focus enough on the motel scene. 

People like you, Piper, who want to make the show about combat.    Bring on the women!


----------



## Kat Stevens

Well, if I was in that platoon, I'd be starting to think we had a target taped to our arses.  They've seen more action in six episodes than Hef sees all year...


----------



## KevinB

and really - where are the M68 CCO (Aimpoints) - whats with the one guy with a old TA01 on a carryhandle mount?
 Why do they all have PEQ-2A's?  All the US troops I've interacted with most had PAQ4-C's if that?  PEQ's are leadership or SF...
Night Vision - they all wear the MNVG(PVS-14) brackets on their helmets - but like one guy has one (and most US troops have the cyclops 7D's) 

 Other than kit wise -- it definetly needs more nudity  ;D  - comeone when the KBR driver rails Mitchel in the truck cab...


----------



## TCBF

Why not get a leg over overthere?

 ;D

Tom

So, like, these Aliens all over Area 51, do their Special Forces Dudes - you know, the Alien 'operators', do they like wear Oakleys too?  'cause if so, that could be driving the price up.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## AoD71

Toilet seat-shaped C4?! YESSSSS! Thats the funniest thing I've heard all day!

I've been meaning to see this show, but I keep missing it or forgetting about it. Here's a fun fact for ya!!: I remember reading that one of the guys is actually a canadian actor. The guy with the glasses. (F**k I don't remember the name, leave me alone!). I guess I'll buy it when it comes to DVD or something. You think its good enough to buy?


----------



## tmapplepeel

Take it from a young teenager but this series is rather unrealistic...they always yell "goddamn" at each other and might be just me...but they always call ranks over the radioes..which i think is weird.  :-\ Pretty smart ideas though...like how the iraqi blew up himself with the toilet C4. I think it also shows some of the grave realities of fighting in Iraq...for example the one where Ghost shot a Iraqi woman and child. Like the news always flames like the soldiers for it..but like in Over There they showed that the insurgents shoved the woman and child right into the firefight. Unfortunately its on Tuesday nights, which is the night I'm out for cadets, but for those of you who cant watch it on Tuesday its also on Friday nights at 10pm on History. Btw if anyone wants the theme song i have it, its a great song.


----------



## Nicolas

I have been watching this series regularly and it is on tonight, so I'll be glued to the TV. I think it does have a little too much propaganda in it, but overall is still very interesting to see.


----------



## Cdn_Chimo

Has anyone seen the 13 episode series from FX called Over There? It's being played on the History Channel here. It follows an section of US soldiers in Iraq. It is outstanding! If you get a chance to see it, I highly reccomend it.

It's sort of like Tour of Duty but in modern day Iraq.

http://www.fxnetworks.com/shows/originals/overthere/main.html

 :warstory:


----------



## aesop081

Cdn_Chimo said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen the 13 episode series from FX called Over There? It's being played on the History Channel here. It follows an section of US soldiers in Iraq. It is outstanding! If you get a chance to see it, I highly reccomend it.
> 
> It's sort of like Tour of Duty but in modern day Iraq.
> 
> http://www.fxnetworks.com/shows/originals/overthere/main.html
> 
> :warstory:



Realy ?

i guess if i had done a search on here i might have found a rather long discussion on the subject.  But since i didnt do that i will start a thread on it  :


----------



## QuIcKeR

i like the show. i parade tuesday nights but i tape it. And his name is smoke not ghost and i would say it is worth buying


----------



## aesop081

Oh my....look at that

(Two referenced thread links deleted after merging of threads.)

Never heard of it....



(Edited by Moderator after megring of three related threads.)


----------



## Cloud Cover

AoD71 said:
			
		

> Toilet seat-shaped C4?! YESSSSS! Thats the funniest thing I've heard all day!



I think there was one of those on the Gatineau in the Chiefs and P.O.'s heads. Somebody had explosive problems, thats for sure.


----------



## Nicolas

Season Finale next week. Anyone watching it know if it is longer than the usual one hour?


----------



## AoD71

I happened to stumble across the last episode randomly, and I like it. I especially liked it when that guy tapped the french chick. What a champ


----------



## James

I caught the last 20 minutes or so of tonight's episode. I didn't really like it. The war is barely 2 years old and already they have a show about it. That bothers me. I may watch a couple more episodes just for the hell of it, but I doubt my opinion will change.


----------



## Baloo

That was the final episode.

I thought it got better as the series progressed, I mean, not stellar by any means, but entertaining.


----------



## James

Are they not going to replay it? I figured they would.


----------



## Baloo

Oh, probably. I was just saying that until they do, that was the last episode...and I don't think they are making new seasons. 

I doubt it, because where is the money in that...


----------



## bravo2

You are right Baloo the show is cancelled  due to declining ratings.
http://www.tv.com/tracking/viewer.html&ref_id=16443&tid=76347&ref_type=101


----------



## Walrus

for those of you that are unable to watch this program or obtain a copy send me an e-mail as i have all 14 episodes and i can help you out with that.

steve
aka Walrus
dr_tubby@hotmail.com


----------



## ZipperHead

Since I have watched the majority of the episodes, I figured I will weigh in with my opinion: I, for the most part, liked it. I actually grew "attached" to the characters (Mrs B!!! Meow!!), although they were basically from Central Casting: the tough, show no emotion Sarge-character, who deep down loves his squad; the white idealist (he's got his-self an edumacation!!!) who questions everything about the military, but still does his share of the killing; the street-wise black guy (Smoke) who doesn't question why, he just likes kicking ass; the good, church-going black kid, with a heart of gold, and can, oddly enough, sing sweetly; the a$$-head officer who sees combat as a stepping-stone for his career (Lt Underpants). 

The characters that I thought really add to the show are: the Iraqi-American (Nassiri???), whose family left Iraq, but he came back to fight, and hates the Iraqi people (to a degree); the "good" officer, Capt Baron, who realizes that Lt Underpants is a clown, but knows that the "system" won't allow him to be replaced; the slutty, alcoholic wife of the idealist, who shows one of the darker sides to the wife left behind; the husband (Sergio) of the one female trucker, who is torn between being a faithful husband, and shagging the hotty ho wife of a soldier (foul temptress!!!!); the young guy (Bo) who lost his leg, but wants to get back to being a soldier.

When you consider that the show is filming as the war rages overseas, and the lead time to making a "quality" series, with what I would consider minimal (if any) Pentagon assistance (which I doubt, as I take it to be anti-military, pro-soldier), I think it is more of a "labour of love" rather than a "let's make a buck off the tragedy that is the Iraq occupation". M*A*S*H wasn't exactly the most realistic show in the world, but the point wasn't about showing the war, but the effects of the war.

As for some of the hokey things they showed (toilet seat C4, AWOL soldier going straight back overseas (I never did see the end of that episode as my PVR crapped out, so I'm going on piecing things together) , I get the feeling that a lot of that is based on the truth (truth is usually stranger than fiction), as from what I have gathered here, a lot of the people critiquing them have never seen combat, only movies (and TV shows) about combat. If soldiers that have served "over there" (in Iraq) say it's bunk, I'll accept that, but not somebody whose only combat qualification is "I've seen every Tour of Duty and China Beach ever, plus deleted scenes!!!!". I myself have questioned some of the TTP's (Tactics, Techniques and Procedures) that they have employed, but I would like to think that they are trying to keep it somewhat real. As for equipment, I have heard people complain about the most minute details in ref to Band of Brothers, such as the weapon sights that they showed early in the movie weren't introduced until later in the war. Yeah, that stopped me from enjoying the movie and kept me up at night....

As for comparing OT to Band of Brothers (which I absolutely loved, BTW) they fall into two different categories, IMO. One is like a good steak dinner, complete with wine. The other is more like McDonalds. They both fill the hole, and at different times one is preferable to the other. I'm sure one day there will be a version of Band of Brothers set in Iraq. It took better than 50 years to get BoB to the big screen. Hopefully it won't take that long for the contemporary version.

I don't know if I would splurge $50-$60 for the series DVD, but considering that very average TV shows command that kind of coin, who's to say that I wouldn't (in a moment of weakness, thinking of Mrs B in the shower in that Hollywood hotel room  ;D)

Al


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!!

The cancellation of this show stinks of the fear of viewers facing reality. In this day and age when we are bombarded with reality tv shows that end in catty arguments, it would seem viewers dont want to face the reality of war and soldiers problems, but would prefer to lose themselves in episodes of Nip/Tuck.

 I thought this show did a classy job of pointing out real situations facing soldiers, and by cancelling it, just reinforces the apparent decline of the entertainment industry.


----------



## enfield

I just thought it was fairly reptitive and predictable, it never really kept me interested. 

I don't know if Tour of Duty was any better - it certainly got silly the last few seasons. I will say that the first episode of Tour of Duty was excellent, almost movie-quality. 

Comparing Over There to Band of Brothers is unfair; BoB had its plot and characters roughly sketched for it, and was only a mini series. 

In the end, I don't think a TV series about an ongoing conflict can work- no one knows what to make of it. A population needs time to digest it before they can watch it as an audience and before a studio can interpret it on screen.


----------



## oyaguy

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> When you consider that the show is filming as the war rages overseas, and the lead time to making a "quality" series, with what I would consider minimal (if any) Pentagon assistance (which I doubt, as I take it to be anti-military, pro-soldier).



Funny thing. "Stargate SG-1" is the only television show, endorsed by the US military. In fact, real military personal have appeared on the show (like high ranking generals).


----------



## Old Ranger

oyaguy said:
			
		

> Funny thing. "Stargate SG-1" is the only television show, endorsed by the US military. In fact, real military personal have appeared on the show (like high ranking generals).



So it might really exist? 
The best way to hide something is in plain view. 
Maybe the Generals are there for more than just a Cameo?

Let's all visit the Amazon Planet ;D


----------



## AoD71

Lol, theres a real Stargate?! That would be neat. But anyways, I am a fan of that show. I don't think Jack is in the new season (i haven't seen the episodes) and thats a big downer. I'm probably done with the series.


----------



## enfield

oyaguy said:
			
		

> Funny thing. "Stargate SG-1" is the only television show, endorsed by the US military. In fact, real military personal have appeared on the show (like high ranking generals).



Interesting. Is that why the carry German (MP5 family) Canadian (C8 SFW's) and Belgian weapons (FN P90), wear gear from Lower Mainland surplus stores, and film in Vancouver?
I've heard of real military personnel appearing in the show - but mostly local Militia types as extras.  
Anyways - the new season is great  ;D And yes, Jack is gone.


----------



## Old Ranger

Enfield said:
			
		

> And yes, Jack is gone.



No, he's just at the Pentagon.  He still drops by for Cake.

Are there really 14 episodes to Over There?  Guess there's more to look forward to on the History Channel.
(which just happens to be beside my Space Channel ;D)


----------



## Krieger

Hey everybody

Probably been discussed already, but does anyone watch the TV show "Over There"?  I heard it was dropped by FX networks because of poor ratings.  I find this hard to believe.  Seems to me that most US citizens would love to see their troops on TV.  I thought the show was pretty wicked too.  

Here's my conspiracy theory on the death of this show.

FX Networks most likely picks up some nice grants from the govt.  I figure the govt. didn't like people at home seeing the frustrations that our troops face in the east so they probably threatened to pull some funding.  "Bad ratings"?  My balls bad ratings.  Who in sweet hell watches nip and tuck or buffy?  They're still on the air.   WTF?

I think that HBO or something should pick up Over There for a second season or at a minimum release a second season on DVD with the same cast.

Just my 2 red cents
Thanks


----------



## aesop081

I bought the first season on DVD back in November.  Its not a bad series at all. If it was dropped for poor ratings i wouldnt be surprised.  The war in Iraq not being all that popular........

And yes its been discussed alot here before


----------



## Sig_Des

I also bought the first and only season on DVD. Enjoyed the watch, and I can also see it dropping due to poor ratings.


----------



## Trinity

I dl'd the entire thing....

But like Space: Above and Beyond...  

Another series that died that we liked.

Then again.. how many times was the Family Guy Cancelled  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

It's funny, because out of television series that were cancelled after one season, the only real 'success' stories of them coming back, would be Family guy, which was restarted, and Firefly, which led to the movie Serenity...

Other than that, you like a show that was cancelled after one season, you're SOL.

Fox and MTV are notorious for cancelling after one season.


----------



## KLAVER

hello, 
Does anybody know the name to the indian song in played in episode 10(Spoils of war). It was played in the huge house before they were attacked and found the money. 
Thanks


----------

